# Fischreier oder Katzen



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Hy,

ich habe erst seit ein paar Wochen einen Teich mit Fischen. Als ich gestern morgen an meinen Teich ging, da waren einige Topfpflanzen in der Teichmitte am schwimmen und einige Steine im teich waren in den Teich gerutscht. Das kam mir nun merkwürdig vor und ausserdem war kein Fisch mehr zu sehen. Auch der Schlauch für die "Luftpumpe" war nicht mehr unter den Steinen versteckt, sondern schwamm so im Wasser. Also irgendwas war nun am Teich. Aber was ?? Ich habe auf einen __ Fischreiher getippt, aber mein nachbar meint, der würde nicht so ein chaos hinterlassen. Könnte es eine Katze gewesen sein ?? Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tip geben. Zumal auch heute der zweite tag ist, wo kein Fisch sich sehen lässt, nicht mal zum fressen.  Ist schon komisch

MfG

smarthy


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Da hier bis jetzt nur immer über Katzen und __ Reiher geschrieben wird, mit denen ich auch Probleme hatte. Jetzt ist ein neues Problem  dazu gekommen, ein MILAN (von Nachbarn beobachtet) hat meinen letzten KOI geholt. Folge der ganze Teich ist eingezäunt (20 cm) und mit  Maurerschnur überspannt. Sieht nicht besonders naturnah aus aber scheit zuhelfen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

bitte, was ist ein Milan ?
Kenn die nur vom Fussball


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

ein Milan ist ein Raubvogel, der sich auch von Fischen ernährt. Soviel ich weiss ist es der Rote (es gibt auch schwwarze).


----------

